# Handyman at work



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

Have nothing further to say, just came across this on a house and just started laughing when the home owner said my handyman installed the plumbing after we got a new sink.............


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

#1 n the #2 Biz said:


> Have nothing further to say, just came across this on a house and just started laughing when the home owner said my handyman installed the plumbing after we got a new sink.............
> 
> View attachment 12123


 What is the black hose/copper abortion tied into the wye branch tailpiece doing?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> What is the black hose/copper abortion tied into the wye branch tailpiece doing?


Isn't that what they call a vent

Not everything needs to be trapped, as long as some stuff is


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

Very good question...... Icemaker drain that is on a pump.....


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

You really cannot see it from the picture but that rubber hose it connected by a brass 3/8 compression x 3/8 male with a hose clamp


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

No worries about that trap drying out, it probably holds a gallon lol.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lmao thats some fine hackery there


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Beauty! Tis a thing of beauty to behold!:laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Hey it works right Hahahaha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've seen worse... :laughing:

But that is some mighty fine hackery.... :thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, I worked hard on that!!! I had some extra parts I was trying to get rid of. According to my mathematical calculations it should work perfect.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey at least the disposal has an air switch, thats pretty hight tech stuff.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Hey at least the disposal has an air switch, thats pretty hight tech stuff.


:laughing: thanks It took me 3 hours to put that damn thing in


----------

